# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Travel buddies for Thailand July 2011

## robwotson

I'm a 23 year old hitting Thailand in July for 4 weeks! I'm currently travelling solo so wouldn't mind meeting some like-minded travellers who will be there around the same time! I'm pretty laid back, up for lots of fun and adventure, gag new experiences and seeing as much of Thailand as possible within my time frame but have no strict plans! Let me know if anyone will be around in July and fancies hooking up.

----------


## xenosadams

I plan to go to Thailand for the last two weeks of July and I am going solo. I am a girl of 21, finished college. My plan is to see as much as possible in two short weeks and meet people that are in place for a while as well, I am really cool, so are not yet concrete plans. I am really happy, but I know someone else who will be there at the same time to help the nerves.

----------

